# Callebaut question



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Need to purchase more chocolate.
Been buying Callebaut 811.
Wondering if I should try 835.
Any thoughts on this?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I once received the 811 by accident, and it's pretty close to 835, but a bit less viscous, as I recall. I find the 835 more versatile. Give it a try.


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Purchased the 835. 
Already made some ganache today, It's great.
Glad I switched.
Thanks for your input.
Sp00ns


----------

